# Does anyone have this humidor?



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm looking at the El Diablo Humidor from CI and it looks very nice! At such a low price, I was questioning the quality of this box. It looks great but I haven't heard anything about it. Do the drawers open? Or is it just the bottom two for accessories? How's the seal? And is it difficult to store cigars in something of a capacity like that? Would digging in there to find certain sticks be bad?

Let me know what you think!

Here 'tis 
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=M-GR300&cat=10

Also if theres a humi with a 300+ capacity at a similar price with maybe a glass top, let me know. Or any 300+ capacity with a similar price.
Thanks!


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

Nice humi for the price but I wonder why it's the cheapest of any 300ct humis I can find 

I don't know how many times I have almost bought this one. 
http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...GTB&Category_Code=MDHUMIDORS&Product_Count=21

I think it looks like a swiss army knife all unfolded. LOL! I like the full width drawers too, instead of a bunch of little ones. Also doors on the outside (better seal)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

oh wow!! I want that now!

Damn you all!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Advil said:


> oh wow!! I want that now!
> 
> Damn you all!


You may want to do a search on that vendor before you pull the trigger. :2


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

bobarian said:


> You may want to do a search on that vendor before you pull the trigger. :2


Cheaphumidors or the company that makes the box?

I think theres quite a few people who have dealt with cheaphumidors. I'll call and see how their customer service is before ordering.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

bobarian said:


> You may want to do a search on that vendor before you pull the trigger. :2


I've never had any problems with CheapHumidors.com :tu


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice. I got me a nice 50qt cooler and a 75-100 ct humidor doing pretty well.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

my first humidor was from cheaphumidors, didn't have any problems, except that it quickly shrunk and could no longer hold my cigar collection :r


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

Advil said:


> oh wow!! I want that now!
> 
> Damn you all!


:r:r:r:r Watch out it's slippery around here.


----------



## Sames Reincarnated (Oct 23, 2007)

I have that El Diablo humi you're looking at. It's nice, I like it. The bottom two doors open, seeing as the other ones are there for looks since it's a deep humi. Seal is great, no problems with it. I like it a lot, I'd recommend it for the price


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

I have dealt with Cheaphumidors and there service was very good... and I live in Australia!

They have this one, which for all intents and purposes looks exactly like the one you were looking at at CI
http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=HUM-300GR&Category_Code=LGHUMIDORS&Product_Count=0

or you could spend another $40 and get this...
http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=HUM-400FL&Category_Code=LGHUMIDORS&Product_Count=2

Good luck.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

cman78 said:


> Nice humi for the price but I wonder why it's the cheapest of any 300ct humis I can find
> 
> I don't know how many times I have almost bought this one.
> http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...GTB&Category_Code=MDHUMIDORS&Product_Count=21
> ...


Ok I'm going to pull the trigger on this box in a few days. Any objections?


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Advil said:


> Ok I'm going to pull the trigger on this box in a few days. Any objections?


I object.:mn

Oh, I need a reason? Objection withdrawn.:ss


----------



## bi11fish (Dec 3, 2006)

Do search on the devil site---the have quite a few humis on the board just not El Diablo:2


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Sames Reincarnated said:


> I have that El Diablo humi you're looking at. It's nice, I like it. The bottom two doors open, seeing as the other ones are there for looks since it's a deep humi. Seal is great, no problems with it. I like it a lot, I'd recommend it for the price


I agree. I've had mine for several years now with no problems. Still works and looks great. I have no problem recommending either the humi or Cheaphumidors.


----------



## joshtpa (Dec 19, 2007)

I too have that Humi. It is not my main storage, but it is in my office and works well. Never had an issue with it and looks great.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Try the devil site, I have three of the Treasure Dome's, got them for about $50 below the price on Cheaphumidors.com.

By-the-way the Treasure Dome works great, and I really like the fact that it has so many dividers and two trays. Particullarly useful for singles.


----------



## BlueWaterStogie (Nov 23, 2007)

Have been very happy with this 300-capacity one:

http://www.cigarhumidors-online.com/cigar-humidors/enlarged/versailleenlarge.htm

and the customer service was solid. There was a bug in how shipping was calculated, and they followed up with me the next day to secure the order.

This is actually my second one - the first one came, and a week later developed a crack. They replaced it no questions asked. The second one has been flawless.

One caveat - there's a lot of glass. Would I buy another humidor with glass? No. My next humidor will be a footlocker or similar, although the smarter purchase would be the Trivoli or another end table model.

Another caveat - 300's not big enough. At most, I figure I'll get 225 in the unit of mixed sizes. However, the rule of thumb I'm using going forward is to calculate capacity this way:

annual consumption (mine) = 360
add 25% for friends and clients = 90
add space for 10-15 boxes for long term storage = 300

and there you have it - all of a sudden a need for 750-cigar capacity.

What slippery slope 

BWS


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

bi11fish said:


> Do search on the devil site---the have quite a few humis on the board just not El Diablo:2


They may just not have it at this time. If CI has it, it's probably bound to show up on cbid at some point.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

What about this:

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=522470

Or this?

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=522494

Who are you kidding, just get this:

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=522457

Glad to be of service and add some ice to the slope. :ss


----------

